# ارائكم واقتراحاتكم بهذا التخطيط البسيط .



## ثروت عبد العال (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبه اخوانى المهندسين العرب 
لقد قمت بعمل تخطيط لمنزلى على قطعة ارض مساحتها 175 متر ابعادها 15.30 * 11.45
تركت مساحة بسيطه 2 متر من الشمال كافة البيانات موضحة على الصورة
ارجو ان تساعدونى قبل ان ابدا العمل عليها بعد اسبوع بمشيئة الله تعالى وتعطونى رايكم بالتخطيط هل مناسب ؟ ما هى الاخطاء التى وقعت بها ؟ اماكن الاعمدة هل صحيحة وهل يمكن انقاصها بدون ان يضر النقص فى شىء لانه امكانياتى لا تسمح 
التخطيط 






لكم خالص التحية​


----------



## salahlafi (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي ثروت
التصميم حسب قطعة الارض جيد ولكن توجد بعض الملاحظات ارجوا ان تكون في محلها.
1- لاتوجد ابواب بالمناور لتنضيفها واستغلالها .
2- الابعاد الخارجية محسوبة بدون سمك الحوائط.
3- لماذا وجود العمود داخل غرفة النوم يمكن تعديله ووضعه في الزاوية اذا لم يكن نوع من انواع الديكور الداخلي.
4- من اين تكون تهوية السلم والاضاءة الطبيعية.*
5-مساحة المنور بعرض 1 متر غير كافية لتهوية والاضاءة الصحيحة حيث يجب الا يقل عرض المنور عن 3 متر علي الاقل.

هذه ما لاحظه بسرعة واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## malakmama (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان لا اكون متاخرة و هذه بعض الوجهات النظر
اولا لم افهم ماهو منور لانني ادرس بالفرنسية فان كان ساحة فيها مساحة خضراء فيجب وضع باب للمنور2 و الا يقل عرضه عن 2م
و لا اري المدخل الذي يجب ان يكون ظاهر 
وضعية العمود داخل الغرفة غير صحيحة يمكن وضعه في الزاوية
هل وضعت السلم كانه في غرفة و لاتوجد اضاءة و تهوية طبيعية له
من احسن فصل الحمام عن المرحاض
اتمنى ان تقبل ملاحظاتي و لك كل الاحترام والتقدير 
بالتوفييييييييييييييييييق
:75::75::75::75:


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم
المخطط المنشور غير واقعي ولا يتفق وإشتراطات الإرتدادات ، على ما أعتقد .
أرفق لك فكرة للإسترشاد .. وأنصح باللجوء لمكتب معماري متخصص لإقتراح حل مناسب .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## 1948 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> > المخطط يحتاج للكثير من لتعديلات
> > ولا ادري من اين ابدا لانه عبارة عن رص مجموعه من الفضاءات دون مراعاة الجوانب الهندسية في التصميم



يرجى الاستعانة بمكتب متخصص


----------



## ثروت عبد العال (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم جميعاً اخوانى لمروركم الكريم ولاراءكم 
وجدت مخطط قريب جداً من المساحة المذكوزرة مع عمل بعض التعديلات عليه فهل هو مناسب وهل به ايضاً اخطاء 




مع العلم اخوانى اريد عمل محلات من ناحية الشارع فارجو مراعاة ذلك 
لكم خالص التحية


----------



## malakmama (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اسفة اخي على الرد السابق كنت اظن المخطط انه الدور لارضي 
اما المخطط الجديد فان كان لنفس المساحة السابقة لقطعة ارضك فانا ارى 
- فكرة جعل المحلات رائعة
- ارى بانك فتحت النوافذ حمام و الغرف على جارك الا ان كنت ستترك مساحة محيطة بالمنزل
- هل منور هو تراس او شرفة 
- اما المخطط فهو رائع


----------



## ثروت عبد العال (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكى اختى الكريمة malakmama
المنور فراغ داخلى بيترك لاجل التهوية وخاصة فى المساحات الضيقة هذا تعريفى له ولست على علم بتعريفه الهندسى فلست بدارس وحتى لا افتي بغير غير علم 
اختى الكريمه قمت بعمل تعديل بما يناسب قطعتنا بناءاً على اخر صورة يارب يكون الافضل والمعتمد لو فيه اية ملاخظات من قبل الاخوة ويذكروها لى يكون جزاهم الله كل خير 
ونقطة مهمة من اخوانى المهندسين كم عموداً يحتاج هذا المخطط لا اقع بين انياب النجار والاستغلال ولو تكرم احد الاخوة مشكوراً ووضح لى مكان الاعمدة بناءاً على التصميم الحالى يكون جزاه الله كل خير 
وملاحظة مهمة جداً شكل السلسله خارج المبنى ده بروز فوق قدره متر يكون كتراس او كما نسميها بالبلدى بلكونة .




لكم جميعاً خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## حسن مشهور (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز
لازلت أعتقد أنك بحاجة لمراجعة الإرتدادات ومدى تحقيقها للإشتراطات
على أية حال ، أرفق هذا المقترح للإسترشاد
وبالتوفيق


----------



## ثروت عبد العال (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم حسن 
اشكرك كثيراً على التعديلات المقترحة 
واستفسار بسيط الا يمكن تقليل عدد الاعمدة الى 16 عمود حتى بدلاً من 19 حتى لا يكلفنى كثيراً وامكانياتى لا تسمح والله حالياً .
بارك الله فيك وتقبل خالص التحية


----------



## حسن مشهور (13 أكتوبر 2010)

العفو يا أخ ثروت
كنت أبعث بالرد وفجأة إنقطع الإتصال ..
لآ أعتقد أنه يمكنك تقليل عدد الأعمدة للإقتصاد في التكلفة ، كما تظن .. وإذا حدث وأمكنك ذلك ، فإن ما بإفتراض ستوفره في الأعمدة يتدفعه مرة أخرى وربما مضاعفاً في زيادة حجم وتسليح الكمرات أو السقف ذاته .
لذا أنصح باللجوء لمكتب إستشاري لأعداد التصميم النهائي وإستخراج الرخصة .
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## ثروت عبد العال (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور كثيراً اخى الكريم حسن بارك الله فيك 
تقبل تحياتى


----------

